# Black Cloud vs your barrel



## FullChoke24 (Jan 26, 2010)

I had a buddy just come back from Arkansas and tell me that he talked to a gun smith out there and that the Black Cloud shells are scarring barrels to the point where some folks are having to buy a replacement barrel for their shotgun.  Do yall think there is any truth to this, and if so would the new heavy metal shells that has the rigid tungsten pellets in them do the same damage to a barrel?

Ive never shot any of either of the two shells due to the price, but if this is a fact I dont know why anyone would use them.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

I use hevi Metal cause it kills birds...dead! I ran a bore light down my gun last week to check it out, out of curiousity, and it was spotless.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

I would think most of the shot would stay in the wad.


----------



## FullChoke24 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats what I thought too, but supposedly the way the wad works on a black cloud shell is different from a normal wad.  Something about their wad allows the pellets to come out and touch the barrel.  I dont really know the logistics of it, just going off what ive heard.  Trying to find out if there is any weight to that story.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

It's their flight control wad, the pellets still shouldn't be leaving the cup before it exits the barrel, EVER!


----------



## wingding (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been shooting BC for three years now with no problems.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

From what I read, the shot stays in the wad longer giving a better pattern 10-15 yards further than other shells.  I bought some, but haven't had any birds come by worth trying it out on.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 26, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> From what I read, the shot stays in the wad longer giving a better pattern



Correct.


----------



## norman64 (Jan 26, 2010)

It is true about the BC scarring the barrel, had a guide in Missisissippi tell me the same thing. It's not in every box of shells but they have had a problem with some of their production.  I have shot plenty of them and haven't had a problem so I guess its just the few boxes that were messed up in production!


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 26, 2010)

FullChoke24 said:


> Thats what I thought too, but supposedly the way the wad works on a black cloud shell is different from a normal wad.  Something about their wad allows the pellets to come out and touch the barrel.  I dont really know the logistics of it, just going off what ive heard.  Trying to find out if there is any weight to that story.



According to the side of the box the wad is exactly backwards from a traditional wad.


----------



## willholl79 (Jan 26, 2010)

chashlls150 said:


> According to the side of the box the wad is exactly backwards from a traditional wad.



"Excuse me sir, nice backwards wad."


----------



## HAULINACE (Jan 26, 2010)

Wad is backwards , and you have to back off a size on your choke . I e if you use a i.c. You should use a mod.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 26, 2010)

willholl79 said:


> "Excuse me sir, nice backwards wad."



Thank you


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 26, 2010)

chashlls150 said:


> According to the side of the box the wad is exactly backwards from a traditional wad.



The shot is still INSIDE the wad.  Here is a pic and info:

http://www.blackcloudammo.com/features_benefits/flitecontrol_wad.aspx


----------



## Quackhead34 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have been told not to shoot it out of ported chokes bc it will rip them out of your gun


----------



## Dupree (Jan 26, 2010)

the only thing different in the flight control wad and a regular wad is the "wings" on the back. i just just my turkey load and picked up the wadding to see what it looks like. should have taken pics.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have also heard that the 3.5'' blackclouds reak havoc on inertia driven guns. But thats hear say.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 26, 2010)

ive never had any problems with black cloud....




HAULINACE said:


> and you have to back off a size on your choke . I e if you use a i.c. You should use a mod.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 26, 2010)

> I've been shooting BC for three years now with no problems.



X2



> I have been told not to shoot it out of ported chokes bc it will rip them out of your gun



nope...not true. i shoot them through my benelli with a ported choke



> I have also heard that the 3.5'' blackclouds reak havoc on inertia driven guns. But thats hear say.



yep that's hear say...been shooting them for years and never had a problem


----------



## good33 (Jan 26, 2010)

about the ported choke they say it messes the shot up because of the flight stuff in it but i had no problem with it out of my gun


----------



## critter85 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have opened a black cloud shell before. The wad is one whole tube. It does not split like a normal wad. I dont think there would be any way for the pellets to hit the barrel on the way out


----------



## WFL (Jan 26, 2010)

What kind of guns are they having problems with.  We do alot of work with shotguns.  The shot will stay with the wad until it starts in the tapper of the choke. We have the FCW on the table.  It is a solid wad that is hard.  It can not give much at all.  The o.d. of the wad is bigger then the standard wad.  That is why I ask what type of gun.  I think they work good in the Winchester, Browning and Ruger.  We have test fire a few in the SBEII and Beretta they got a good pop to them on your end. LOL


----------



## FullChoke24 (Jan 28, 2010)

My friend never said what kind of guns they were, he just told me that the gunsmith had been seeing the problem quite often, and that it was so bad on a few that they decided to buy a replacement barrel.  And I have also heard that you shouldnt shoot them thru a ported choke.  Technically supposed to use a "black cloud choke"according to what ive heard, but it sounds like none of yall are having any trouble with them.  I appreciate everyone's response to this!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

We had a guy in our group that had a brand new berreta that was about 2 weeks old, only had about 1 box of shells run through it and here's what happened to it on our out of state trip. Now...He did fall in the mud that morning so could'a been that also. Regardless it's a good idea to take an extra gun with you (and we did).


----------



## FullChoke24 (Jan 28, 2010)

That is enough to make you wanna throw up...brand new Beretta.


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Jan 28, 2010)

Even Worse if it would have been a Benelli. jk. but i have shot the black clouds for two years not had a problem with my barrel.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jan 28, 2010)

just shoot and dont worry bout it if this was true there would be way more talk about it.... Just kill the birds.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

You can shoot 57 stone through a Benelli and it won't hurt it.  THEY'RE TOOOOOOUGH!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> We had a guy in our group that had a brand new berreta that was about 2 weeks old, only had about 1 box of shells run through it and here's what happened to it on our out of state trip. Now...He did fall in the mud that morning so could'a been that also. Regardless it's a good idea to take an extra gun with you (and we did).


Was he using a choke for steel shot?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 28, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Was he using a choke for steel shot?



Yea it was a vented choke for steel shot. I read a thread on the fuge about this very thing and they had approx 10 guns on one thread that looked exactly like this. After this post came up I went back over there and tried to find it but couldn't. I'm not saying what caused it I have no idea but there's the pictures. I'd like for someone to find that thread from the fuge' and link it on here though.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 28, 2010)

that must have been a scare for that guy mm by the looks of that pic that would make me a little "gun shy"!


----------



## gb1075 (Jan 28, 2010)

only thing i have ever seen is that black cloud is not recommended for use with the patternmaster choke tubes. i have shot black cloud using a light modified comp-n-choke for 3 years with no problems yet.


----------



## WFL (Jan 28, 2010)

They do need a bigger choke.   That was one thing I was going to ask is how small was the choke.


----------

